# Noob with construction connections need your advice.



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Good day to you! Thank you for time. 

I'm very new to this but have passion for audio and video like most of you. I have a keen senses with a tight budget which IMO is not a good combo. 

Here's my issue. I've got lots of help with IT and general labour construction. I can pretty much have anything I want in my basement but am limited by cash.

My HT area is 18ft by 25ft + it's the back corner of a townhome so one wall will be open. If you are sitting on the couch it's the wall on the left. My basement is being framed as we speak. I've used monoprice to buy all the wall plates and wires I need so it's just a matter or placement and model of the gear.

I love b&w as I spent my life savings on a pair of book shelves 20 years ago, but I really haven't heard anything I like better but I haven't heard that much. My IT friend like emotiva but I don't know anything about the company or their product. I need help picking a PJ, Receiver, fronts and a centre. I'm using my b&w's for rears. I've got a link to someone selling b&w 604 s3's but they are really far and don't know if they are any good.

So in short I've been looking at the hd33, hd3300, epson 8350 and 3010. I've got my sights set on the hd3300 but can't find anyone who sells it in ontario Canada. I live just outside of Toronto.

I like denon receivers but I can't limit myself.

All I want is a good clean setup that won't cost me more than $2500. I don't mind buying used equipment. Also my throw distance can be 15 ft.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Would prefer not to have to use an amp in addition to receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I like Denon though I understand quality has dropped off a bit over the last few years. I think your best value for a receiver on a budget is an Onkyo from Accessories4less.

If you like the B&W sound I'd encourage you to look for some in the used market. If you're patient you can wait for sales from internet direct speakers manufacturers and get a great deal on a whole set of matching speakers.

Not a projection guy so I won't offer any thoughts on that.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like you've thought most of this through. 

If you could give is a drawn floor plan that would be great. 

Bowers speakers are a wonderful choice. You'll find many people here sing the praises of onkyo and they do offer good power and a compelling feature set at a good price.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Sounds like you've thought most of this through.
> 
> If you could give is a drawn floor plan that would be great.
> 
> Bowers speakers are a wonderful choice. You'll find many people here sing the praises of onkyo and they do offer good power and a compelling feature set at a good price.



I will post it when I get home. I've got it drawn on autocad

What onkyo receiver should I be looking at?

Does anyone know if b&w 604 s3 are good?


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Any website that I can use to find used speakers in Ontario Canada? All I use typicall is kijiji


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Check audiogon.com search by zip code. 


As for the BW I have yet to hear a pair I found lacking for their price point.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I own Denon and B&W and love the sound. I have found with every tweak to improve copper quality to interconnects, speaker cable ac cords etc etc I notice a quieter space between notes and more detail. I am seldom disappointed.

As far as Denon customer issues..., if you read through the customer reviews you'll find a pattern of consumer ignorance of the product. Not that people are not smart it is just with all of the newest technology and rapid changes and improvements, it is difficult sometimes for techs to keep up with changes. 

Also if you read consumer reviews for Onkyo and other brands competing for Home Theater bells and whistles market you will find pretty much the same return numbers along with the same issues and customer ratings. 

One of the issues with AVR's is updates. flashing the operating system, much the same as updating your Blu-Ray Player codecs constantly for new copyright protection protocols. For the receiver it is the same "the handshake" type issues etc etc. What a buyer of Home Theater electronics today must do is check with the manufacturer's website often for updates. Once a week or monthly look for changes and updates to your model. Some of this is done for you now especially if you have registered your product. At the very least with your product registered you will receive an email notice. 

I would not be too concerned though, you can still put your system together following only a few of the same old simple rules and have a great sounding system. Most of the new technology is available only when you learn enough about it to initiate those features. 

In other words"If you like Denon I would buy a Denon Refurb and the same for Onkyo". But don't take my word for it, read the reviews. Maybe after reading you will feel confident to buy new.

Regards


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

As promised here is my basement layout. Right now its just steel studs. I don't know what type of insulation to use to reduce the wall rattle and my wife's complaining. I am assuming it will be all three walls and the ceiling.

Id also like some model number recommendations if possible. Onkyo and Denon second hand receivers.

What would be the best option of the projectors mentioned above etc.

I appreciate the feedback.

Thanks

Sean


----------

